# Voolunteers Needed for 361 Seized Dogs in OHIO



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

if you, or if you know of anyone that might be able to help with taking care of homeless dogs at the franklin county fairgrounds *please forward this e-mail to them*. *this is an urgent situation.*

please read what i have pasted below.

also if you know of anyone connected with a boy scout or girl scout troop, they could do this as a service project.

thank you.


*
Volunteers Needed to Assist with Dogs 

at Franklin County Fairgrounds* Channel 4 Story​Update from the Hilliard Dog Situation
March 9, 2011
-2 shifts 8am - 12pm & 12-pm - 5 ish


Volunteers are badly needed during the week
- most specific on Mondays. 

Volunteers will be needed for the next two weeks as dogs are being moved - IF someone wants to adopt a dog they have 
seen there or in general those inquiries can be directed to [email protected]

*All volunteer help is welcome.

*---------------------------------
Volunteers needed at the Franklin County Fairgrounds to help care for the 361 dogs rescued in the hoarding case to assist with their feeding, watering, cleaning etc. 

Weekday volunteers are especially needed but no volunteers will be turned away. Volunteers must be over 18 years old. 

They are asking volunteers to arrive at either 8 a.m. or 12 noon to register & receive their assignments & instructions. If you can't come at 8 or 12, come anytime, your help will be appreciated.

Dress in layers (some heat is being piped into the barn from a portable generator/heater). 
Waterproof boots are suggested. 

*Franklin Co. Fairgrounds, Hilliard, OH 43026 
-4100 Columbia St. (aka Northwest Parkway) approx. 4.5 miles North off I-70 (Exit 91 Hilliard-Rome Rd.) 

use open gate on right after Township Safety Services Bldg 

-Registration/Sign-in @ 1st bldg. on your right 
-Hours of operation: Daily 8 - 5 pm

contact
Clark County Emergency Management Agency 
Lisa D'Allessandris 937-605-0576 *​


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Geez, why do these cases seem to be happening more and more? The Houston SPCA just rescued 234 Rotties from a single owner. A friend of mine is fostering a mother who had 6 pups, only 1 survived. Since the rescue over 100 pups have been born. Hopefully the people of Ohio will jump in and help just as those in Houston have


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

This was rescue group that has operated in the area for many, many years. I knew the owner - back when I worked at a shelter here I would see him at Petsmart adoption events and would always talk to him. We were friendly, but not friends. He was a GSD breeder, protection trainer (I doubt he was good) and a rescuer (not a good one). I'd been to his barn back in 2003 or 04 maybe and it wasn't great then, but mostly it was because he kept several dogs of opposite sexes in the same stalls and they did breed because he had too many and could not afford to get them fixed. If a dog came from him fixed, it came to him that way. Quite possibly there are GSDs there since he was a breeder and had several GSDs in the rescue. I haven't had a chance to get out there since they are being cared for near Columbus. His petfinder page hadn't been updated in ages (now it's gone) but there were GSDs listed. His rescue was called One More Chance.


----------

